
Show HN: I Made Date Countdown Timers Webpage. OpenSource. No Ads. No Login - malczak
https://timerto.xyz
======
Raed667
Cool idea love the simple UI.

Couple of notes:

\- The date picker is not super keyboard friendly, let me type to go faster
than a select.

\- You can save the event on some basic server and generate a uuid to
share/edit them, that way i can link to my countdown.

~~~
malczak
Thanks for you feedback - I assumed date picker will be easier for user.
Interesting to hear the other way around would be better.

When it comes to persistency - maybe I will add it some point, but no plans at
this point

------
rusinov
Nice little site, hope you had a good time making it.

~~~
malczak
Thanks, I did and I've learnt a lot

------
malczak
Hi there, my side project created to learn Svelte. To/Since date countdown
timers. Private - data is saved in browser storage. No ads, no login, no
nothing just time passing by.

------
darrenwestall
What website did you get your imagery from? I’ve seen it before but I’ve lost
the link!

Cool site too, bookmarked :)

~~~
malczak
Thanks! For opening graphics I've used [https://undraw.co](https://undraw.co)

------
nanobyte109
The fact that it has the mm/dd/yyyy format makes me dislike the website

~~~
malczak
OK.. so give it a second try ;) formatting is now based on detected browser
locale.

~~~
nanobyte109
Thanks!

But it still shows the date as mm/dd/yyyy format on the top right of the event
box.

BTW you dont need momentjs, you can use Intl.DateTimeFormat
[https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/JavaScript/Referen...](https://developer.mozilla.org/de/docs/Web/JavaScript/Reference/Global_Objects/DateTimeFormat)

~~~
malczak
My bad - bug fixed

Thanks for pointing me to Intl formatting - I will probably migrate in next
iteration.

